# FF: leaking 210 gallon All Glass aquarium



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my 210 gallon aquariums sprang a leak on the bottom silicone seal. I managed to save most of the fish, but let me say that 200 gallons is a lot of water on the floor...

Having replaced the tank the old tank is available for free. One side (back) is painted flat black. Available for pick up any time - south Burnaby. 

Would make a great reptile home....

Best to contact me on cell by text 6043417345. 

Mike


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Hmm, this could make for a great paludarium set up..


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

i will take it if i am the first, just text you

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

With three people in the waiting I'll consider the tank gone, and my relationship saved.... Thank you...


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahh.. How is it I always miss the free ones?  
nice score! I hope you put it to good use!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice of Mike to give it away. I got his previous leaking 210 from summer and gave it to a friend for his kois, the tanks are amazing. Very unfortunate to hear another leak though, glad most of the fishes were saved though.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in the market for a 210 gallon tank soon ... If he's had 2 spring a leak then it makes me nervous.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidius said:


> I'm in the market for a 210 gallon tank soon ... If he's had 2 spring a leak then it makes me nervous.


hahha at first i thought you were going to say you would just wait till his next one springs a leak and goes for free...............


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this tank is gone? If not what are the dimensions and when/where can it be picked up?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

There's a long wait list Paul.....me included! 

My shellies need space :lol:


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> hahha at first i thought you were going to say you would just wait till his next one springs a leak and goes for free...............


lol I'm not that mean...

Has anyone else had this happen? I really don't want to come home to 210 gallons of water on my floor, in a rental house, and dead fish. Are the Aqueon tanks poor quality?


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

With two of my three 210 gallon tanks leaking over the past year it is either the making of a perfect storm....or a systemic problem in the way I maintain it. Being obsessive about cleanliness, I do drain the water to half height once or twice a week - usually with a beer in one hand. I am thinking that the repeated change in mass of the tank may cause the glass and silicone seal to move a little each time.... A kind of repetitive stress that ultimately leads to a failure... I am very confident it is not the beer..... 

The tanks are very level, well supported on a concrete floor. I know on the second last tank that the African cichlids were chewing at the silicone, but this was not the source of the failure.

Suffice it to say that I now have a contingency plan and equipment in place for a 210 gallon tank failure, including sufficient rubber aids, heaters, aeration etc. Should anyone need life support....

I have got pretty good at maneuvering the tanks around and up into the house.... The fulcrum, lever and wheel are damn good inventions...

I will post pics once my family of catfish have resolved a new world order. On a great note I did discover that I had a L24 that I did not know I had.... (Yeah, looking for the good in a bad situation....)

Mike


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your struggles.. I do change at least 50-60% of my water once a week and most people over on cichlid-forums recommend you do change that much water every week, with Africans, so I hope that's not the case. From what the guy at Titan aquatics told me, larger tanks (and even more so acrylic tanks) need a different kind of support and more of it. He recommends cross supports every 24 inches and went as far as to say that without the proper designed stand, they won't honor the warranty. The slightest change in support (from the weight, over time) can change the way the water puts pressure on the seals.

Do you use a custom stand or is it a stand made by the manufacturer of the tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, I don't think it's the water changes. I do 75% wc in my 125 2x a week and 80% wc in my 100 gallon cube 3x a week and I've had the 125 for 6 years and the 100 cube for 3 now, without any issues. Something else is going on.


----------

